# Green "gold in North Carolina



## jimdoc (Aug 31, 2010)

In North Carolina I guess you guys have something worth looking for.
This find would buy a lot of gold;

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100830/ap_on_re_us/us_carolina_emerald_4

Jim


----------



## Irons (Aug 31, 2010)

In 1987, I went to Hiddenite to dig for Emeralds and actually witnessed a guy find a gem quality crystal. Made two trips there. Didn't find and Emeralds but lots of other goodies.
Be sure to wear throw-away clothes. That red clay will get into the fabric and permanently stain it. It's well worth the trip.


----------



## goldenchild (Aug 31, 2010)

Emeralds are produced where a superheated fluid carrying the element beryllium migrated through rocks that contain chromium, Wise said.

"This doesn't happen frequently," Wise said. "The conditions have to be just right to make an emerald. ... It happens to be the case at this particular place."

Can anyone confirm that emeralds are about 20 times more rare than diamonds?


----------



## nickvc (Aug 31, 2010)

goldenchild said:


> Emeralds are produced where a superheated fluid carrying the element beryllium migrated through rocks that contain chromium, Wise said.
> 
> "This doesn't happen frequently," Wise said. "The conditions have to be just right to make an emerald. ... It happens to be the case at this particular place."
> 
> Can anyone confirm that emeralds are about 20 times more rare than diamonds?


Lots of coloured stones are rarer than diamonds but don't have the allure created by clever advertising and a huge budget and vested interests. It's a clever manipulation of the market place , DeBeers sets the price, it's the only monopoly in the world that's allowed by all governments...


----------



## Irons (Aug 31, 2010)

nickvc said:


> goldenchild said:
> 
> 
> > Emeralds are produced where a superheated fluid carrying the element beryllium migrated through rocks that contain chromium, Wise said.
> ...



DTC has a lock on the market. They play rough. Play it by their rules or get blacklisted. Pay their price or you might never get invited for another sight.
even the Russians came around. I was hoping they would go bankrupt when the diamond market crashed a while back, but they twisted some arms and suddenly, they had enough cash to weather the recession.

"A Diamond is Forever."


----------



## goldenchild (Aug 31, 2010)

A Diamond is Forever lol. Irons you're brilliant. So based on what nickvc and Irons posted, can I assume that there is some truth to the movie Blood Diamond? Specifically where they take the diamonds and put them away to starve the market? In my opinion emeralds are way more beautiful than diamonds. Diamonds to me are just shiney pieces of glass set on on jewelry. At least the emerald is a pretty GREEN piece of glass :lol:


----------



## nickvc (Aug 31, 2010)

Let's be honest I sell diamonds to the general public but can I assure the buyers it's not a blood diamond....no! I don't buy rough stones but cut stones from dealers who want to make money, would they say no to a cheap source? Who knows where the stones really come from and their history ? it's as always it's about money!


----------



## Irons (Aug 31, 2010)

goldenchild said:


> A Diamond is Forever lol. Irons you're brilliant. So based on what nickvc and Irons posted, can I assume that there is some truth to the movie Blood Diamond? Specifically where they take the diamonds and put them away to starve the market? In my opinion emeralds are way more beautiful than diamonds. Diamonds to me are just shiny pieces of glass set on on jewelry. At least the emerald is a pretty GREEN piece of glass :lol:



It's all about supply and demand. DTC (Diamond Trading Cartel) controls the supply to keep prices inflated. The problem was, when the recession hit, people cut back on buying to the point that prices fell by 2/3. It doesn't do any good to hoard stones if nobody buys, meantime, deBeers still has their overhead to deal with. It's like any other business.

Diamonds will always be useful as an industrial commodity and about 80% of production is industrial quality. Worse comes to worse, those nice sparkly gems can find a home as cutting tools or wire drawing dies.


----------

